# Full Range CD



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

I'm looking for a good CD that will have a balance of low and high frequency's and is well mixed. I want to use it to evaluate different speakers/headphones. Does anyone have any suggestions on what I could use


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

I used this, along with a mix of my own favorites.
It has many different styles of music, and it's all well recorded.
There is a bit of narration to tell you what to listen for in each track.
Its all acoustic, so for rock you'll want something else.

Chesky Records - The Ultimate Demonstration Disc LINK


----------



## muse77 (Dec 14, 2006)

This is hard to narrow down but here are a few suggestions that I think have a wide range. 

Santana: "Best of Santana" This choice is for general overview of his music.
Led Zepellin: "Presence"
Alan Parsons: "Pyramid"
Kansas: "Leftoverture"
Ritchie Blackmore's Rainbow: "Rainbow Rising"

Hope this helps.
Bryan


----------

